# Touareg Brake Caliper Questions



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello there Touareg owners. 
I am wondering if someone can clarify for me (visually too), the differences between the 1LE and 1LC calipers found on the front of the Touareg. I understand the 1LE is 2007 (including some 2006) and above, for 330mm rotors, and that the 1LC is 6 piston for 330mm rotors, but can someone show me a picture comparing the two? And can anyone attest to these 4 pistons being still a good brake? 
Are there equal pad choices for these 1LE Touareg brakes? Someone offer a race pad? Is it worth upgrading the 1LE to the 1LC (need to stay on 17" wheels, no 350mm rotors)? Seems to me, 6 pistons is better then 4 pistons. 
I've also read a bit about people complaining about accelerated pad wear when compared to the 1LC. Is this true? Someone also mentioned that this brake is found on some higher end sports cars, same as the the 1LF is found on many high end sports cars. 
Thanks guys. I'm a bit strapped for time at school, so I can't sift through all the searches.


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Touareg Brake Caliper Questions (Raacerx)*

6-piston:
















4-piston:


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Killer. I wanted to also see if the bleeders were reversible on the new calipers, and I can see they are not.
So does anyone have anything to say about the braking power compared to the 6 piston? Is brake pad wear accelerated?
Hah, those 1LC 6 piston calipers are my pictures lol.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Raacerx)*

I have driven both the 6-piston and 4-piston setups. I didn't notice much difference ---- except for one thing.
While on the Touareg off-road rally in 2007... with a facelifted 2008 T-2 (four piston), I noticed that while in 4-LO on the downhill slope... I really had to keep a heavy foot on the brake pedal to keep the thing from moving.
There may be a few reasons for this.... torque of the vehicle in LO... downhill slope etc. 
But, in my V6 / 2006 with the 6-piston system... I've never experienced this.
As for accelerated brake wear ---- I've never heard of that.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

TY TREG!
My last question is: Do the 4 piston 1LE calipers have different sized pistons like the 1LC/1LF? Anyone have a picture of the 1LE pistons (no brake pads in there)?


----------

